# A few Baltimore pieces.



## baltbottles (Jul 25, 2011)

I was taking bottle pictures today for another project and thought this one came out rather nice.

 Chris


----------



## the ham man (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are some beautiful bottles Chris. I especially like the keach. Joey


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Joey,

 There was a really beautiful deep copper colored Keach at auction a couple years ago that was found behind a house in Ellicott City. So they are there you just need to get into some privies behind the early houses along main street to find them.

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy Chris, that is some pile of steaming crap you got there, I'll be happy to take it recycling for you.....Jim[8D]


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 25, 2011)

> Boy Chris, that is some pile of steaming crap you got there, I'll be happy to take it recycling for you.....Jim


 
 Jim, I really don't know why I collect this stuff...... I must be crazy......[]

 Chris


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> I was taking bottle pictures today for another project and thought this one came out rather nice.
> 
> Chris


 
 Seriously nice bottles and picture!


----------



## the ham man (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah we wanted to get into some privies this summer but sadly we have not yet. We know of an old area down by a river that we swim in that should have privies. There's foundations everywhere. I might take some pics of the landscape and post them so we can find out where the privies would be. If we do find some privies we'll be sure to notify you so you can come down and help us out with them. Joey


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does the blob on the left say daniel and leany?


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> Does the blob on the left say daniel and leany?


 Looks like McDaniel with an "Mc" and  Leamy with an "M"


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

....


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  the ham man
> 
> Yeah we wanted to get into some privies this summer but sadly we have not yet. We know of an old area down by a river that we swim in that should have privies. There's foundations everywhere. I might take some pics of the landscape and post them so we can find out where the privies would be. If we do find some privies we'll be sure to notify you so you can come down and help us out with them. Joey


 
 If you do find some or get a permission behind an early house in town and need a hand let me know I will come show you the privy digging ropes so to speak. And will invite you to come on a dig in Baltimore in return.

 Chris


----------



## the ham man (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll be on the look out and let you know if we find anything. Joey


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 27, 2011)

KILLER!![]


----------

